# Wrecked Hard - Rant...



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shit happens on the hill. You're right that it was ultimately your fault, but I completely understand your frustration about the situation.

Your post pretty much sums up why I stay off of groomers at all cost. I take groomers to get to the chairs to the places I want to go (blacks, back bowls, etc.) and then take groomers at the end of the day to get back to the bottom of the hill. That's about it.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like you are on the east coast too.

Yea, you really have to watch other people and be careful when passing. Sometimes you just have to either ride the mountain early or late to be able to really bomb and go fast safely.

It's always better to check your speed and slow down and give a wider margin. Whoever is ahead of you always has the right of way, even if they are going slow and wide. 

:thumbsup: on wearing a helmet, saw a kid break his in half today.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to keystone colorado where the slowest run of the day is the run to the park. Its a battle for survival on that damn green. Like 4000 people all doing huge left and right turns. But from my perspective, it sounds like you were ridin a little out of control for the situation. I know what you mean though, fucking skiiers (haha).


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i was hit by some guy on a board earlier this year. it was probably my 3rd or 4th time out this season. i was cutting across the run on my heel edge to get to the chairlift. i was just going across, completely blind to what was uphill, when i hear someone baove me yell. i looked up and saw this guy coming straight at me. he ran into my front foot and knocked me over. the guy went flying and i asked him if he was okay. i rode past him and saw he was riding a burton vapor. i had to laugh because he spent $1000 on a board without being able to ride it very well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the main problem is the east coast, I wouldn't ski except 5 days a year when there is actually snow. I am pretty sure there are more gapers too.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

happens all the time everywhere. the worst part is that these types of people usually have no idea where they are going. I tend to ride on the outer 10% of groomed trails to avoid such occurances but sometimes they are just unavoidable. 

I am always looking around so I know who is where in relation to myself so those things don't happen. I wish other folks would use that simple safety measure too. Oh well though


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe get checked out at hospital if you're still hurting. Especially your head


----------



## SnowHound (Dec 7, 2007)

I used today as an example for my son on why I always make him wear a helmet as well even though that vast majority of his friends don't. Helmet or no riding, that's my family rule on the slopes.

Plus the fact that I really have to get back to defensive riding again. I'm typically super careful with my head being on a swivel but perhaps I got a little cocky after successfully landing several jumps and hitting some boxes for the first time in a long time! 

I typically avoid the weekends here in MN because I feel the hills are too small from the amount of people crowding on them. I almost feel like it's a dang obstacle course out there.

I suppose that gives me all the more reason to take a mental day off from work and go boarding during the middle of the week.

Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

crazyface said:


> i was hit by some guy on a board earlier this year. it was probably my 3rd or 4th time out this season. i was cutting across the run on my heel edge to get to the chairlift. i was just going across, *completely blind to what was uphill*, when i hear someone baove me yell. i looked up and saw this guy coming straight at me. he ran into my front foot and knocked me over. the guy went flying and i asked him if he was okay. i rode past him and saw he was riding a burton vapor. i had to laugh because he spent $1000 on a board without being able to ride it very well.


this is one of my pet peeves. if you're cutting across the trail you should be VERY aware of what is uphill. i understand its ultimately the person downhill who has the right of way, but the downhill person has the responsibility to look uphill before making erratic moves such as cutting across the entire trail. you wouldn't change change lanes without looking behind you...would you?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I glad you are ok, 
If I am kinda near or passing someone I always call out "on your right" "on your left" not sure if this helps but can't hurt. NO way do you look uphill every time you make a turn nor should they.

I was practicing my failed 180's in the BEGINNER park, where *I* should be at my level. I was going down a triple set. I hit the 1st 2 straight on, planning a 180 for the 3rd jump. Well, I easy landed the first 2 and was doing my 180 when I biffed, then WHAM a trick skier nails me directly in the back as I'm lying on the ground. 

My fault, no way. I'm sure he wasn't expecting me to wreck after easily doing the 1st 2 jumps, but he also had no idea I was throwing a 180 and he wasn't prepared for that.

I try to respectful of others as I learn, but, I wish the better riders would be more respectful and understanding of us newer riders.

-Slyder


----------



## SnowHound (Dec 7, 2007)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> this is one of my pet peeves. if you're cutting across the trail you should be VERY aware of what is uphill. i understand its ultimately the person downhill who has the right of way, but the downhill person has the responsibility to look uphill before making erratic moves such as cutting across the entire trail. you wouldn't change change lanes without looking behind you...would you?



Even though I ultimately take the blame for what happened to me today your quote made me think about how I feel the skier was riding, basically taking up a good portion of the hill with sweeping long and slow turns.

isnt it bad form (I guess I want to say rude) for someone to take up the whole run or most of it when the hill is packed with people? If I did that I would think I would be causing a hazard making a whole lot of people to have to avoid me making a dangerous situation.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

being new to SB, all the tutorials and instruction videos say to practice linking long turns. That will take up a lot of real estate.

That being noted you can usually see who is doing this and predict their turns. Sounds like he made an unexpected turn and it happens.

I started doing this again to improve my switch riding. I try to keep the pattern going and not take up someone else's line. But sometimes I catch an edge or something and have to compensate to not crash myself, changing my pattern abruptly without warning.

Just trying to improve and have fun, sticking to the blue runs mostly.
-Slyder


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

SnowHound said:


> inst it bad form (I guess I want to say rude) for someone to take up the whole run or most of it when the hill is packed with people? If I did that I would think I would be causing a hazard making a whole lot of people to have to avoid me making a dangerous situation.


I share your frustration, but there's a lot of people out there who are not great on the slopes. I'd much rather see them taking their time and controlling their speed than becoming unguided missiles. In a perfect world, they'd make slow perdictable turns, but if they could do that, they wouldn't be newbies. Newbies are going to be erratic, I'd just rather that they'd be slow and erratic than fast and out of control.

That said, if they aren't newbies...then they should moving according to conditions: not bombing crowded pitches, not taking up the whole run, etc. If an experienced person is out on a jam packed Saturday, well....too bad, you don't get to practice your high speed super G turns.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> this is one of my pet peeves. if you're cutting across the trail you should be VERY aware of what is uphill. i understand its ultimately the person downhill who has the right of way, but the downhill person has the responsibility to look uphill before making erratic moves such as cutting across the entire trail. you wouldn't change change lanes without looking behind you...would you?


i didnt just cut across. i stopped on the side of teh run. looked across and up then began traversing. nobody was in the immediate vacinity for me to worry about.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Side Note*
It's disturbing no one stopped to see if you were ok.

2 weekends ago, I helped a very new boarder that got in over his head and crashed very hard. That same day, same jump a girl crashed bad. I had my boy go alert ski patrol and she needed to be stretchered off. I was the only one to go down from the landing of the chair lift to see if she was all right. That angered me, if that was one of my boys, I would hope someone would help them.

-Slyder


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

slyder said:


> *Side Note*
> It's disturbing no one stopped to see if you were ok.
> 
> 2 weekends ago, I helped a very new boarder that got in over his head and crashed very hard. That same day, same jump a girl crashed bad. I had my boy go alert ski patrol and she needed to be stretchered off. I was the only one to go down from the landing of the chair lift to see if she was all right. That angered me, if that was one of my boys, I would hope someone would help them.
> ...


This is what we need more of on the slopes :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

crazyface said:


> i didnt just cut across. i stopped on the side of teh run. looked across and up then began traversing. nobody was in the immediate vacinity for me to worry about.


well if that's the case and you saw nobody uphill then it must be a blind corner, ergo a bad place to stop.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> well if that's the case and you saw nobody uphill then it must be a blind corner, ergo a bad place to stop.


or a douche that cant control his board...


----------



## SnowHound (Dec 7, 2007)

BurtonX8 said:


> This is what we need more of on the slopes :thumbsup:



When I got home a told the wife about what happened she asked me "Would you have stopped?" My reply was, YES, I would have stopped and asked if that person was okay and the fact that I have, in the past, stopped to ask people who have crashed and seems hurt if they were okay.

I feel like it's a karma thing. I dunno. It didn't happen today but it would never deter me from just asking someone if they are alright after a bad spill..


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree on the karma viewpoint. Had a kid do a _terrible_ scorpion right next to me yesterday, had to stop for sure. (he was fine just embarressed)


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

A huge pet peeve for me. People uphill that do not tell you what side they are coming from.

I always shout "On Your Right" or "On Your Left" when I'm approaching people who many turn into me.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

binarypie said:


> A huge pet peeve for me. People uphill that do not tell you what side they are coming from.
> 
> I always shout "On Your Right" or "On Your Left" when I'm approaching people who many turn into me.


I do the same thing and it's a good habit to get into!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

SnowHound said:


> So I was out boarding today and I so happen to be riding my park board (O-Matic Todd Richards)and I was making some pretty good speed when I noticed a skier in front of me making long sweeping turns.
> 
> Since I was up on the persons left and the skier started making a right turn I figured I would ride right past them on the left side.
> 
> ...



While something like this has never happened to me, I have been on a very narrow trail and I could hear this skier behind me gliding back and forth. It was very icy and choppy and I came to a stop and turned around and said "sorry dude for slowin ya down!" and he said it's all good but he never passed me after I stopped. He just stayed a moderate distance behind me. But it still made me feel on edge because a crash would have sucked. 

Here's a quick story for ya. This guy I had a chemistry class with told me that one day while chillin on the slopes this little girl on skis was going wayy too fast for her level (on a black diamond) and she was freaking out and her parents were a ways behind her. So she was coming right at him and he grabbed ahold of her so she wouldn't fall and hurt herself. The little girl's mother came up to the guy and beat him repeatedly with her ski pole screaming "don't you touch my daughter". Pretty fucked up.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, this has happend to me. The best thing to do is to just get beack out there and forget about it. No one is perfect


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> While something like this has never happened to me, I have been on a very narrow trail and I could hear this skier behind me gliding back and forth. It was very icy and choppy and I came to a stop and turned around and said "sorry dude for slowin ya down!" and he said it's all good but he never passed me after I stopped. He just stayed a moderate distance behind me. But it still made me feel on edge because a crash would have sucked.
> 
> Here's a quick story for ya. This guy I had a chemistry class with told me that one day while chillin on the slopes this little girl on skis was going wayy too fast for her level (on a black diamond) and she was freaking out and her parents were a ways behind her. So she was coming right at him and he grabbed ahold of her so she wouldn't fall and hurt herself. The little girl's mother came up to the guy and beat him repeatedly with her ski pole screaming "don't you touch my daughter". Pretty fucked up.


That's seriously fucked up. Props to your friend for not beating her ass. I've never touched a woman in an aggressive manner in my life, but then again, I've never had one beating the hell out of me with a ski pole either. I'm not sure how I'd react in that situation, but I'm not 100% confident that I wouldn't snap out.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> That's seriously fucked up. Props to your friend for not beating her ass. I've never touched a woman in an aggressive manner in my life, but then again, I've never had one beating the hell out of me with a ski pole either. I'm not sure how I'd react in that situation, but I'm not 100% confident that I wouldn't snap out.


I had a skier hit me with his pole at Breck because he thought we were cutting the line to a lift. We weren't.... the staff was sending people from the feeder line to the main line in waves and the skier (and his cronies) were actually the people trying to cut because they didn't know wtf was going on. 

He hit my shin with the pole. His buddy stuck a pole in my friend's face (my friend was on skis). I was angry, but I let it slide. I don't like to start fights anyway. They were clearly assholes and I doubt beating them in the face and getting arrested would have magically turned them into not-assholes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I had a skier hit me with his pole at Breck because he thought we were cutting the line to a lift. We weren't.... the staff was sending people from the feeder line to the main line in waves and the skier (and his cronies) were actually the people trying to cut because they didn't know wtf was going on.
> 
> He hit my shin with the pole. His buddy stuck a pole in my friend's face (my friend was on skis). I was angry, but I let it slide. I don't like to start fights anyway. They were clearly assholes and I doubt beating them in the face and getting arrested would have magically turned them into not-assholes.


Yeah, in that situation, I would've just left it at "fuck you". But, what the other guy described is totally different. Straight up getting beaten with a ski pole by a screaming banshee? To me, that's a fight or flight situation and my flight instinct has always been kinda retarded.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

a simple back protector would have saved OP from most of the pain.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

*Fuck Skiiers*



SnowHound said:


> Has anything like this ever happened to any of you guys before? Does it shake your confidence at all?


it used to happen to me at first but i got used to how skiiers are.

thats why i cant stand those snobby fuckdicks. They are so hard to predict. Its best to study how they are skiing from when ur above them...if they are making narrow sweeps throughout the whole run then i know i can pass them.

If i see them going side to side across the entire fucking trail like they own the damn thing, then i just keep my distance.

And screaming or yelling your location in relation to theirs does not seem to work on that species.
They are deaf, ignorant and dont know how to share a trail


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> it used to happen to me at first but i got used to how skiiers are.
> 
> thats why i cant stand those snobby fuckdicks. They are so hard to predict. Its best to study how they are skiing from when ur above them...if they are making narrow sweeps throughout the whole run then i know i can pass them.
> 
> ...


Haha, I can sorta agree, but if you think about it a lot of skiers are probably just as confused about snowboarders. 
To be honest though... I see a lot more skiers bomb busy runs then snowboarders. Maybe it's since we're used to trying to combat stereotypes?


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

had it happen a number of times. i tend to ride fast and on the east coast, so its pretty common. 

i always ride in control... but to me, that means enough control that worst case scenarios are me hurting myself... even if it "might" be someone elses fault, i still know that downhill has the right of way... just like someone else posted.. similar to driving. a rear end accident is always the fault of the person behind, even if it was totally avoidable if the front person wasn't being inconsiderate.

i guess worst one was last run of last year. going from peak to my condo at blackcomb in april. so a little tired by the bottom, pretty slushy, so my legs were getting a bit jellyish... i'm sticking to the sides as they weren't as busy and i could keep my speed... skier a ways down starts making erratic turns and cuts off a boarder bombing past me. the boarder has to make a big sharp turn to avoid him and therefore cuts me off huge. i had to ride off the snow to avoid a collision. basically, board hits dirt and rocks, and comes to an abrupt stop, i fly over forwards... result was a broken wrist and two solid core shots to my board... not to mention almost tearing my lovely onepiece!

i'm sure if i hung around, someone would have helped, but i attempted to pop right back up and ride the last few hundred feet before turning off to my condo. but... i don't know.. i think i was embarrassed. no one likes to fall.

as for helping those hurt, my wife is a patroller, so its now instilled in me to look for injuries, clean litter, make sure people hitting jumps have helmets.. all that fun stuff.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Nobody does the "on your right" or "on your left" anymore. I am always paranoid and look back before cutting across a trail or before hitting a jump in the park. I also try to only go straight if I hear someone coming from behind. It is like playing golf on a public course, some people are unpredictable and have to be ready because you may get hit by a golfball at any moment.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I stopped saying anything because it made people do even more stupid shit, like coming to a dead stop. Sometimes when i said "ON YOUR LEFT", they would turn left and slow down in response...so i just stopped trying...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i take to singing while on cat tracks or anything narrow and flat such as that... nothing worse than getting cut off there and not being able to make it through the flats. found that a little bobby darrin or maybe you've lost that loving feeling works wonders... plus, people seem to find it funny.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

The first time I went snowboarding about four years ago, I got my first concussion from a reckless skiier. I was casually riding down the hill when this jackass came out of no where and cut me off. My board hit the edge of his back skiis and I went face first into a patch of ice. I was wearing a helmet but it still concussed me. I actually passed out and the douchebag didn't even come back or stop. Thankfully a ski patrol found me passed out on the ground face first and rushed me to the ER. People need to get their shit together.


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*if it*

makes you feel better, i took a nasty spill on Saturday at Windham in the Catskills. tried to do my first rail slide and...didn't, obviously. totally misjudged the ramp leading up to the rail, overshot most of the rail, mis-aimed the trajectory of the rail, so my board hit only a part of it, fell from about 8 feet up in the air directly onto my right shoulder.

i've got a Grade III AC joint separation and my season is over. 

bottom line, it's a dangerous sport for many different reasons. be safe out there.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

The Jake said:


> makes you feel better, i took a nasty spill on Saturday at Windham in the Catskills. tried to do my first rail slide and...didn't, obviously. totally misjudged the ramp leading up to the rail, overshot most of the rail, mis-aimed the trajectory of the rail, so my board hit only a part of it, fell from about 8 feet up in the air directly onto my right shoulder.
> 
> i've got a Grade III AC joint separation and my season is over.
> 
> bottom line, it's a dangerous sport for many different reasons. be safe out there.


Ouch. Heal quickly. I was in Jack Frost in PA this weekend and thinking of trying rails but chickened out. It was crowded. Was Windham crowded last weekend too? It seems like the Olympics has given everyone the idea to head to the ski resorts.


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*very crowded*

but the crowd had nothing to do with my injury. it was just me being an idiot, and trying to rush through the learning curve. i was doing so well, too...

sigh.

there's always next year.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

The Jake said:


> but the crowd had nothing to do with my injury. it was just me being an idiot, and trying to rush through the learning curve. i was doing so well, too...
> 
> sigh.
> 
> there's always next year.


Yep, there is always next season. My season last year also ended with injury, a wrist fracture. Injuries suck. Good luck.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

if its their fault, they need to be taught a valuable lesson, so just grab them and use them as a cushion...you shouldn't sacrifice yourself and sustain an injury for some idiot, especially a skier.

on the other hand, if its your fault, then yeah thats on you and you gotta take it

personally, I like to make loud screaming noises if someones about to do something stupid...seems to get more attention than the "on your left or right" thing


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Some ahole wipes my wife out in early Jan. She is 5' 110 lbs. She was coming down a black section with no trees am some DDR came out of the trees behind her and barrelled her down. She slid about 150 yards and broke her tail bone. I was on another part of the mtn but would have likely beat the shit out of him for being a jackass and not paying attention to where he was going. There are truely some fucking idiots out there. You have to watch out foe them. I'm 290lbs and watch where I go for sure. I'm affraid ill kill someone if I run them down.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Saturday I was attempting a fs 360 stalefish on sort of a makeshift hip and landed directly on my head... I mean almost in a dive with my head making first contact. My neck has been fucked ever since... should probably go to the doc, but I've just been taking OTC pain meds. Shite hurts...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Got another... fucking with boxes and rails... a hole and huge Fred Flintstone on the right shin and a gash and Fred Flintstone on the left.. also a hyperextended shoulder which may have some serious ligament damage... headed out riding for 4 days straight Saturday though...


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Texas Exclusive said:


> The first time I went snowboarding about four years ago, I got my first concussion from a reckless skiier. I was casually riding down the hill when this jackass came out of no where and cut me off. My board hit the edge of his back skiis and I went face first into a patch of ice. I was wearing a helmet but it still concussed me. I actually passed out and the douchebag didn't even come back or stop. Thankfully a ski patrol found me passed out on the ground face first and rushed me to the ER. People need to get their shit together.


Damn. How long did it take you before they found you or did someone else find you face down and report it?


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

faceplant last weekend. caught my toe edge randomly, slid for awhile. cracked rib and black eye. oh well, i guess it happens to the best of us.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

I got hit by a skier earlier this season and broke a rib. He was cool though and made sure I was ok. Shit happens. Hurt like hell putting my bindings on for a month and 2 months later it still hurts a little bit. I then partially tore my MCL trying a 180 off a kicker near my house. I now ride with a brace for the rest of the season. 

On top of both of those I took two major heel edge catches on the same day on ice and that really f'ed my confidence up. It took me two more sessions to shake it off.

Still riding every chance I get though and learning a new board tomorrow (Custom X) so I will probably have at least one epic fall as I am going back country in Verbier.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

SnowHound said:


> So I was out boarding today and I so happen to be riding my park board (O-Matic Todd Richards)and I was making some pretty good speed when I noticed a skier in front of me making long sweeping turns.
> 
> Since I was up on the persons left and the skier started making a right turn I figured I would ride right past them on the left side.
> 
> ...


Yup happened to me this season, although not quite as violent as yours sounds. Coming off the lift at mach speed first run of the day trying to pass the idiots who putz around under the lift to get to all the powder...chick snowboarder cuts left and stops right in front of me...i did the exact opposite as you due to what edge i was on..cut on my heel no luck..tried to flick my board to toe side to turn to the right away from her..edge catch and scorpion face into the ground. Luckily i managed to cut most of my speed and it was a good snow day so i didnt hit the ground with my face..just a face full of snow and some whiplash...i ended up landing like 2 feet behind her...

Atleast i got an "OOPS" out of her before she rode off ...not asking if i was ok..lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> this is one of my pet peeves. if you're cutting across the trail you should be VERY aware of what is uphill. i understand its ultimately the person downhill who has the right of way, but the downhill person has the responsibility to look uphill before making erratic moves such as cutting across the entire trail. you wouldn't change change lanes without looking behind you...would you?


Saying that it is always the person who is uphill's fault is kind of stupid to begin with. If anyone who snowboards or skis has any sort of self preservation, they would look uphill before cutting across. I know its not my responsibility to look up, but I do everytime, because the guy flying down the mountain that cant control himself is going to hit me, I dont want to be in his way.

It's like when a light turns green, you don't blindly drive through the intersection, sometimes you still look just to be sure. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Must bump my credits back to the +...


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I had my wife out last weekend - she's still learning. She's linking turns some and she moves pretty slow & cautious down the mountain. Anyway, she was coming down, pretty close to the chair lift, and accidentally clipped the back of a little girl's skis. She was probably 7 or 8. One ski popped off and the girl went over... her other ski sort of buried into the snow and before it popped off it rather violently twisted her. She ended up face down. I stopped, just ahead, just waiting for the kid's mom or dad to come out of nowhere, flipping out. My wife stopped too. I kept asking if she was OK, but she never really responded, just got up slowly. I hopped back up the hill to her to make sure all was well. It seemed to be. She was having some trouble getting her skis back on. My wife wound up holding the tip and I held the tail while she snapped in... I even had to lift the clip-thingy (not a skier!) on the binding up to get it to snap into place. 

Her parents never did come around??? 

Hard to believe no one stopped to even see if you were alright!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

whiskaz said:


> I had my wife out last weekend - she's still learning. She's linking turns some and she moves pretty slow & cautious down the mountain. Anyway, she was coming down, pretty close to the chair lift, and accidentally clipped the back of a little girl's skis. She was probably 7 or 8. One ski popped off and the girl went over... her other ski sort of buried into the snow and before it popped off it rather violently twisted her. She ended up face down. I stopped, just ahead, just waiting for the kid's mom or dad to come out of nowhere, flipping out. My wife stopped too. I kept asking if she was OK, but she never really responded, just got up slowly. I hopped back up the hill to her to make sure all was well. It seemed to be. She was having some trouble getting her skis back on. My wife wound up holding the tip and I held the tail while she snapped in... I even had to lift the clip-thingy (not a skier!) on the binding up to get it to snap into place.
> 
> Her parents never did come around???
> 
> Hard to believe no one stopped to even see if you were alright!


Strange indeed at 7 years... I'm gonna be at 'shoe all weekend... you?


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Strange indeed at 7 years... I'm gonna be at 'shoe all weekend... you?


Not this weekend. Spent 4 days riding there last week/weekend. Taking a day trip to 7Springs on Sunday. I wonder how long all of the awesome snow will last???


----------

